# 2011 Jetta reverse light wire identification



## Jackal1983 (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi, I have recently bought a 3rd party backup camera from Amazon and it has a red/black and black wire. When I check my car there are three wires connected to a connector black/blue, brown and pink/white. Not sure which one is for the reverse light and which one ground. Could you please help me out and provide me with a diagram or guide me which wire goes where ( power and ground) I would really really really appreciate it if anyone can help me in identifying it. Thanks


----------



## amancuso (Jul 23, 2011)

Jackal1983 said:


> Hi, I have recently bought a 3rd party backup camera from Amazon and it has a red/black and black wire. When I check my car there are three wires connected to a connector black/blue, brown and pink/white. Not sure which one is for the reverse light and which one ground. Could you please help me out and provide me with a diagram or guide me which wire goes where ( power and ground) I would really really really appreciate it if anyone can help me in identifying it. Thanks


The 3 wires on your car, are you looking at the tail light connector? An easy way to determine which it is would be to trace the path from each pin on the bulb connector to which bulb it goes to.

Brown is the ground wire, On my car it's a white/blue for reverse, but it's a newer Jetta.


----------

